# Incredibly talented young guy makes a fence for his T Saw.



## Graham Orm (15 Apr 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pudkvHFOfk


----------



## Monkey Mark (15 Apr 2015)

Impressive. Wish I had the time


----------



## blackrodd (15 Apr 2015)

Good video by a very clever bloke, Thanks for the link.
Rodders


----------



## John15 (16 Apr 2015)

He looks too young to make such a brilliant bit of kit. Fantastic.

John


----------



## devonwoody (16 Apr 2015)

Even my drill bits have never cut like that, can you buy that sort of stuff in UK these days retail?


----------



## woodbrains (16 Apr 2015)

Hello,

I like the way he casually tells us we could use a bandsaw if we don't happen to have a CNC! He is a clever fellow for sure. Just wish I had the space for more metal working machines now!

Mike.


----------

